# Wide angle lens for 20D



## Rob (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a wide angle lens for my 20D and I have previously been very happy with my Nikon 20mm f2.8 and want the nearest thing to that. I looked at the Sigma 10-20mm, but at the equivilent to the film 20mm field of view, it's more like a fish eye.

Here's some example pictures taken with that lens (by my mum in Paris). Most of the wide shots are with the 20mm: http://www.ukphotographs.com/autogallery/louisehesketh/index.html 

So what I'm looking for is something that wide, which will have very little edge curvature and be capable of taking a picture of say a person or a building. Obviously the Sigma would be a great effect lens, but it's not flattering - big nose type thing when taking a person.

Am I asking for the impossible!?

Rob


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, it's pretty difficult in my estimation. The biggest problem is simply that the 20D still has the 1:1.6 conversion factor, so even a 20mm becomes a 32mm, and that just ain't _that _wide...

I have a Canon 16-35mm 1:2.8 L which worked quite well, but in its day that lens cost around $1,600. It's been recently replaced in the Canon line-up by the 17-40mm L. These are really expensive though. But hey, they will last a life time, certainly until you buy that full sensor camera that you really _need_   My lens certainly was a whole new joy to work with once I went from my D60 to my 5D.


----------



## Rob (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, given the relative prices, even of the Sigma, I'll probably wait until the big boys come down in price and I can step up to the EOS3D or whatever!

Rob


----------



## darich (Feb 7, 2006)

Rob
I use the Canon 10-22mm with my 20D and I like it.
It does have some vignetting at the corners but i can live with it.

If you;re interested i could take a few shots at the 10mm and and 22mm setting and email them to you.

David


----------



## Dweller (Feb 7, 2006)

Any chance you could post them darich? I am going digital soon and will be looking to replace the 28mm I have now with something equivalent.


----------



## darich (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll take a shot at the 10mm end and another at the 22mm. I'll post the details here as soon as i get the shots....might even be the weekend but might manage it tomorrow.

stand by..............
:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2006)

I was in a camera shop a few week ago, the clerk let me play with a Sigma 12-24 lens.  Looked and felt pretty good.  I think it's a good bit cheaper than the Canon 10-22...but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Feb 7, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> I'll take a shot at the 10mm end and another at the 22mm. I'll post the details here as soon as i get the shots....might even be the weekend but might manage it tomorrow.
> 
> stand by..............
> :mrgreen:



Looking forward to seeing these, as I want a very wide-angle lens soon as well...and I have that 1.6 crop thing goin' on...

I thought if I shot at the 10mm end of the Sigma, it would come out like a 16mm...ultra-wide, but not fisheye to the point of being a circular image...but I'm overwhelmed and confused with all the choices. I'd want a rectangular photo, a little curvature and distortion is all right and even cool sometimes...

standing by to see your photos.


----------



## Rob (Feb 7, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> I'll take a shot at the 10mm end and another at the 22mm. I'll post the details here as soon as i get the shots....might even be the weekend but might manage it tomorrow.
> 
> stand by..............
> :mrgreen:



Great, Thanks dude!

Rob


----------



## darich (Feb 7, 2006)

Guys

Since there were several of you interested in the wide angle shots from the 10-22mm lens on the 20D, i've taken a couple of shots tonight to give you a taster.
Technically they're pretty poor - artificial light at night and no tripod so they're a bit shaky and grainy but hopefully good enough to give you an idea of what the lens can do.
I've put the technical details at the bottom of each shot.
One final thing - each image was around 8mb after I adjusted the levels on PS CS2 so these have been saved at a quality level of 9 to reduce the size - but they're still just over 2mb each - you have been warned!!

10mm
22mm

Both shots were taken from around 450mm (or 18inches if you're in the US) so you can see the difference the 12mm makes as you zoom the lens

I'll get a couple of landscape shots at the weekend using natural light.
Apologies for the poor quality again but it'll do until the weekend

:mrgreen:


----------



## Dweller (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks for getting those shots up so fast!


----------



## Rob (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for that, any chance you could take pictures of a tall building or house with a lamppost nearby to show the general feel of the converging verticals and edge curvature! I don't ask for much huh!? 

This was taken with the 20mm f2.8 Nikkor:







Rob


----------



## darich (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob
i'll get some at the weekend and post reduced resolution ones here. if you want full size ones i could email them to you.


----------



## Rob (Feb 8, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> Rob
> i'll get some at the weekend and post reduced resolution ones here. if you want full size ones i could email them to you.



Yeah that would be good, as I'm using a 20D as well it's a worthwhile thing for me to see them!

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 8, 2006)

I use the Tamron 17-35mm, which isn't as wide as what you are looking at, (28mm equiv), but it is a very nice lens in terms of optical performance.  I weighed it heavily versus the Canon 17-40 L and found the online reviews to be in favor of the Tamron.  I haven't been disappointed.  It does suffer from barrell distortion, but any wide angle lens will.


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 8, 2006)

im looking for a wide angle for a 20d myself, so this thread is proving most useful


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Darich. 

I'm seriously looking at an EF-S 10-22mm for something on the Ultra-wide angle side, I just want to know if it would produce a 'fisheye' effect at all. :???:

Before anyone askes: I can't justify the cost of a Fisheye lens just yet.


----------



## darich (Feb 10, 2006)

i'll get a few better quality shots at the weekend - probably sunday - and post reduced resolution versions here. Anyone who wants full size versions should email me or pm me with their email address.

As Rob has asked I'll get a shot looking up at a tall building with a lamppost in the foreground.


----------

